# 67 Lemans Fan Shroud Installation



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

I purchased a reproduction plastic fan shroud from OPGI and thought it would be a bit more obvious exactly where it's supposed to bolt up. 

My radiator appears to be held in by 3 different bolts (and only 3).

1) Does anyone have a link or part number for the correct bolts and how many are supposed to be used?
2) Does the shroud use the existing bolt holes that the radiator is using?
3) Does anyone have some good images of how the shroud bolts to the radiator support?
4) Is it easier to re-install the fan while the shroud is loose or after it's bolted down?

This is a 1967 Lemans with a 1970 Pontiac 400.

Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If you have the correct shroud it will span the radiator and bolt to the left & right brackets of the core support.
There holes within these brackets and you may need to install clip nuts for the bolts.

It's sometimes easier to leave the shroud loose and re-install the fan, ether way can be a PITA.
Another thing to consider with the use of a should may be the rubber baffle kit which helps funnel/direct the air into the radiator.


----------



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree with GTOJunior that installation is a PITA. On my 67 GTO I had to install the shroud, then reinstall the fan reaching through the blades to insert and tighten the bolts. Ames Performance sells a complete clip nut and bolt set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MecGen (Dec 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if the 66 67 plastic fan shroud set up - like pictured above - would fit my 65 with a 455 ? Summit has a part that is supposed to work, this looks identical to mine, if the fan is in the same place.



Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

I apologize for hijacking this post but is this the baffle kit?

https://www.opgi.com/gto/G240434/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9LjE08qy2QIVSoGyCh1_tgm6EAQYAyABEgK_tPD_BwE 
or
https://www.npdlink.com/store/products/seal_kit_radiator_rubber-178947-10000.html 

The fan shroud does not closely fit the radiator and it seems this would help.


----------

